# Ascaso I-2 Burr removal



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how the upper and lower burrs of the Ascaso I-2 Steel grinders are removed ? The upper burr removal is a total mystery and I can't stop the lower burr from turning . Also , does the lower burr retaining nut unscrew anti clockwise or clockwise ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, I explained in detail on your other thread how to remove the top burrs.

The bottom burr is mounted with 4 screws into the chassis. Be careful when undoing these, the plastic can easily break as it is thin around the screws and there is a cable connecting it to the switch so dont yank it.


----------

